# How should i kit out my 10 scourges?



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

So, i have 10 scourges, at the mo in unsure weather to smash em as a 10man squad with 2haywire and 2 blasters OR two 5man squads, one with 2xhaywire and the other with 2x blaster.

Ideas? 

And how should they be used I.E deepstrike, webway portal, footslogging?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well, you should use a bit site and buy 2 haywire blasters

then field 10 with 4 HWB


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I woulda said with 2 units of 5. Means that they normally can't all be bombed at the same time. Unsure about my DE weaponry so will not advise on setup. Best way I find is for footslogging. They are a shooty unit and probably want them blasting from turn 1 onwards.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

3 Units of 5 with 2Dark Lances is how I run my Scourge. Very effective, and often ignored in favour of Ravagers.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> 3 Units of 5 with 2Dark Lances is how I run my Scourge. Very effective, and often ignored in favour of Ravagers.


and yet i could do the same with trueborn and it would be cheaper, in it would be cheap enough i could throw a blaster or two in to even out the price.

The scourge are more meant for HWBs.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Scourges jump move out of trouble. Plus, my Trueborn also have the same set up in a Blaster. (I've maxed out all slots - 3 Elite, FA, and HS, and 6 Troop)

Also, Jump Moving Heavy Weaponry - many people frown on, but with FNP and a 4+ Armour you're reasonably able to survive than Trueborn. 

With a Blaster, you have 30" range, and also put yourself in Rapid Fire Range of an opponent.

With a Dark Lance, you have 36" range, and only equally ranged equipment has the reach to target them. Also, my army is a horde of Venoms and Warriors - comparatively, the 4+ Armour Save of the Scourge makes them fairly resilient, and the ability to put out the same firepower as a squad of 5 Warriors with their Carbines when moving is decent enough.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

and you still pay the extra points to be able to move like they do, added to the fact once you move you cant fire the DLs. HWBs are an effective 36 inch range with movement on the scourge, they only put themselves into Rapid fire range with fast moving units. Blasters are meh on Scourge, as trueborn wield them better while in a venom. Scourge get the best AT harassment weapon in the game, the HWB, and you choose DLs over it. (and by harassment, i mean glance abilities, not pen killing)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why harrass when you pen kill at a further range, and still avoid being shot at? Just deploy at 36", you're safe until turn 2 - that's almost definately one transport down - and by which point, you'll also have Venoms and Ravagers all over the board in flanks - leaving them un-targetted.

I can take Haywire Blasters, sure. They might be better at doing Job A) than Lances, but when they're doing Job B) and achieving Job C) at the same time (not many units want to come within range of 6 Lances and 27 Poison Shots at least), then there's not much point in Haywire Blasters.

It's like people taking Assault Marines and thinking they're only their to assault - give them a flamer, and you have a cheap hopping flamer which is capable of dealing damage in an assault. Don't pigeon hole units.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Cheaper in cost and more effective depending on the situation (monoliths, blessed hulls, or anything AV 10 for the extra chance on a 6 to glance)

you CAN get a pen kill, does not mean you will pen. where as the HWB will most likely glance every hit it makes.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Talking competitively - no-one takes Necrons (and I can happily force phase out. Anyone spending up to 3/8ths of their allocation on vehicles while in return I kill his warriors can happily play me), no-one takes Blessed Hull Raiders, and AV10 is still rolling a 3+.

Sorry mate, that point just doesn't cut it for me. Cheaper - not that much considering the roles it fulfils. Even fucking Stelek's copied me.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

AV10 DLs glance on 2s. HWBS have a chance to glance on 6's then their special roll.

AV 11 DLs go to glancing on 3s, this is the optimal level for a dark lance over a HWB.

AV 12 DLs glance on 4s, so you have a 50% chance to do anything but only have a 33% chance to pen any vehicle 12+ that does not ignore the lance rule.

So AV 10 and 11 the dark lance is truly slightly better for the extra cost. av 12+ the HWB, being able to move closer or further and being able to fire, is what takes alot of value. 

And Crons are not competitive atall, they dont have a competitive list right now, when they come back to being competitive with the new rules being implimented for them, then we will see how your attitude towards the HWB is.

It is better to not take scourge at all, then to take them with DLs, unless you have NOTHING better to take, Trueborn are cheaper for stationary units with DLs, the scourge are better to harass a unit into stuns / immobalizes / weapon destroyed results effectively taking that vehicle out of the picture, rather then directly destroying it. They can move to better positions and still fire, unlike if they took dark lances.

if the HWB was a heavy weapon, or if it cost the same as the DL, you would more then have the right idea, and if that idea works for you Vas, the more power to you. But for practicality, the HWB is better on paper, as its cheaper, allows you to move, and has near guaranteed Glances no matter the vehicle. If your rolls with them are amazing though, the DL is better, but I have shit rolls so the HWBs work much better in my favor as it reduces the chance i have of doing nothing.

edit: and for the record vas, i will gladly continue this arguement to get my post count up  lmao


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree on the Crons not having a competitive edge now - but when/if they eventually get a list, then it'll be time to have a look around at other options if/when the Lances don't cut it. My list after all was designed in mind with the meta-game - there's no need to take Monoliths of Blessed Hull Raiders in mind.

I've already said that I already take Trueborn (with 2x Dark Lances) on Venoms, and that every slot is filled. (Venom Spam Maxed - 6x 5 Warriors with a Shredder in Venom, 3x 5 Trueborn with 2 Lances, 3 Ravagers, and 3 Scourge with Lances).

You keep saying that Scourge with HWB's can move and still fire - but they have 30" effective range, while I have 36" effective range, and the manoeuverability elsewhere in the army to counter anything dropping in close - Terminators/Assault Troops? I have 18 Splinter Cannons, 6 Shredders, 33 Splinter Rifles, and 9 Carbines at the start of the game. Against Deep Striking Vehicles, I have 21 Dark Lances.


----------



## Tompotamus (Jul 25, 2011)

Im with vaz on that dark lances are generally better than haywire blasters


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

DL over HWBs due to the range. When your within 24" bad thngs happen...... scatter lasers.... bolters....every rapid fire weapon in the game..... and assuming the rest of your list is meched up, I wonder where all of these anti infantry 24" range guns are going ..... But if I'm 36 inches away I will be facing heavybolters (Your not shooting my tanks? aight bro go ahead), Autocannons (See heavy bolters), and basicaly every other gun that will be aimed at your ravagers/venoms/raiders.

also I'm running the same list Vaz. Assuming you got it from http://yesthetruthhurts.com/2011/02/if-youre-gonna-do-venom-spam-at-least-do-it-right-p/ ?


----------

